# Whats your dove gun?



## hogman1 (Aug 16, 2011)

Wonderin what all yall are shootin this year..I will be using a old mossberg 12 Ga with a modified choke and 7.5 remington shells. Lets hear what ya got!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 16, 2011)

Winchester 1400 IC choke 20 ga or yildiz O/U 20 ga I/C and modified.   The yildiz is more reliable but both are probably going to be in the truck opening day.  I shoot whatever shells I have but might pick up a couple boxes of 8s.


----------



## Jim P (Aug 16, 2011)

Winchester 1400 IC choke 12 ga., but will have my little 20 gauge franchi along in case I can't hit a bird with the 12.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 16, 2011)

Remington Model 11 (Non-military) 12 ga. w/ poly choke.


----------



## RAF1112 (Aug 16, 2011)

Browning Gold SL 20ga and/or Browning Cynergy Field 20 ga.  Rio 1oz #8s for ammo.

Probably shoot both guns at some point during opening weekend.


----------



## Beagle Stace (Aug 16, 2011)

The one I can hit doves with but usu. of the A5 variety. Sweet Sixteen or 20 gauge depending on mood, IC barrel. But may even break out Uggie 16 gauge SXS choked IC and IM for a try this season.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 16, 2011)

Beagle Stace said:


> The one I can hit doves with but usu. of the A5 variety. Sweet Sixteen or 20 gauge depending on mood, IC barrel. But may even break out Uggie 16 gauge SXS choked IC and IM for a try this season.




New addition????


----------



## Beagle Stace (Aug 16, 2011)

Nitram, Welcome back from your trip. Yes I have a Grade 2 Ugartechea 16 gauge coin finish. Picked up a great deal on. It looked brand new, straight stock double trigger 28" barrels. Look forward to hunting with. Had out for a skeet run recently and it is a keeper.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Aug 16, 2011)

Remington 11-87 SP, original Mossy Oak Camo before the leaves were added, 26" barrel with a Comp-N-Choke IC tube and 1 1/8 ounce 8's.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 16, 2011)

Beagle Stace said:


> Nitram, Welcome back from your trip. Yes I have a Grade 2 Ugartechea 16 gauge coin finish. Picked up a great deal on. It looked brand new, straight stock double trigger 28" barrels. Look forward to hunting with. Had out for a skeet run recently and it is a keeper.



Getting fancy on me Beaglestace!  Let's see some pics!


----------



## BOB_HARWELL (Aug 16, 2011)

Caesar Guerini Summit Sporting 20 ga.

                   BOB


----------



## georgia_home (Aug 16, 2011)

its been a while since i went to the dove field, but i use the same 1187SP I use for deer, pigs, ducks, geese, and just about everything else... mod choke.


----------



## NRA-NSTRCTR (Aug 16, 2011)

Remington 1100, it was my dads. it was a one year anniversary present from my mom to him in 1974. Its killed deer, hogs, pheasant, and every now and then a dove. I have used it to dove hunt ever since he was killed in 2001. For me it's more about the memories than bringing home a mess.


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Aug 16, 2011)

beretta over an under and my benelli sbe.


----------



## HOWBOUTIT53 (Aug 16, 2011)

Ithaca 10 guage #6's.  Gotta reach out and touch somethin on a crowded field.


----------



## The Fever (Aug 16, 2011)

Auto - 5 12 gauge modified choke


----------



## hogman1 (Aug 16, 2011)

man sounds like you boys r ready to mow em down.....think we should have a live from the dove field thread? To post up how your shoots going and whatnot? Could be fun.


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Aug 16, 2011)

Remington 870 Ducks Unlimited Edition 12 ga., or Winchester Model 12 Trap Gun  made in 1946 also in 12 ga., and I have an 870 in 20 ga. with the new Hi-Vz sights I hope to try. Have not even fired it yet.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 16, 2011)

Benelli M2 camo 20. I use it for everything.


----------



## GAGE (Aug 16, 2011)

HOWBOUTIT53 said:


> Ithaca 10 guage #6's.  Gotta reach out and touch somethin on a crowded field.



You and me both,  I need all the help I can get.


----------



## Setter Jax (Aug 16, 2011)

*Hammer Time*

Primary Gun will be a 12 ga Mossberg Silver Reserve Sporting Over and Under 28 VR Twin Bead. Not sure what chokes  I’m going to use.  I will see how the birds are flying and change out if I need too.

Back up is my new Uggie.

Spanish IGNACIO UGARTECHEA SxS shotgun with 2 3/4" chambers. {12 ga}. Serial #74448. Manufactured in 1968.


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Aug 16, 2011)

Mossberg 930, IC choke.


----------



## huntndeer (Aug 16, 2011)

tryin out my new franchi I12   got a stoeger o\u 12 for a back up


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 16, 2011)

Usually tote a Winchester 1500 20 ga. but I think I will try the Stoeger 2000 just for a change this year.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Aug 16, 2011)

On dove, I usually use my Miroku L-II 12ga SXS. 







But this time, I might try out my new Rizzini TT-45 Sporting 12ga. With its heavier weight and 30" bbls it should swing nicely on dove.






Adam


----------



## JohnnyD (Aug 16, 2011)

Browning Citori 625 Field 20 gauge.

Remington 870 Express SuperMag 12 gauge.

Depends on my mood.


----------



## Setter Jax (Aug 16, 2011)

CV 90,
Great looking gun.  I sent my Uggi to the carpenter to be refinished and the barrels are at the gunsmith's being re-blued.  I will post pictures when I get it back.  I've been keeping my eye out for a nice 20 ga double gun. 
SJ


----------



## HOWBOUTIT53 (Aug 16, 2011)

this turned in to a listen to what kind of bad-a shotgun I got thread huh?  realistically I'll take a youth model 870 20 guage with an improved cylinder choke.  Shoot some number 7 1/2's maybe 8's.


----------



## bassman bo (Aug 16, 2011)

Remington 1100 LT 26" Imp. cyl. 20ga. If they are flying to high for it I just let em go.


----------



## waterdogs (Aug 16, 2011)

BPS 30" barrel and a Benelli  26" IC choke. # 7 1/2 or 8 shot. A few good boxes of shells. No cheap dove loads for me. I have a Mossberg  Silver Reserve that is still in the org. box. never shot.  Wife won it at a HRC Hunt test. Not bad for a $20 raffle. May break it in  without her knowing.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 17, 2011)

Auto 5 light 12 "Ol Humpback".  Sweet sixteen as a backup. Winchester AA's, ounce and a eighth #8's.


----------



## Sam H (Aug 17, 2011)

Setter Jax said:


> Primary Gun will be a 12 ga Mossberg Silver Reserve Sporting Over and Under 28 VR Twin Bead. Not sure what chokes  I’m going to use.  I will see how the birds are flying and change out if I need too.
> 
> Back up is my new Uggie.
> 
> Spanish IGNACIO UGARTECHEA SxS shotgun with 2 3/4" chambers. {12 ga}. Serial #74448. Manufactured in 1968.




Nice looking sxs SJ!!!


----------



## Sam H (Aug 17, 2011)

Beretta Urika 391 20ga...IC....just can't get away from 20ga....BUT...Really need to try a 12ga...considering my dove shooting capabilities OR lack there of.....


----------



## wcrouch (Aug 17, 2011)

stoeger 2000 12 ga with kick's mod and/or browning citori 20 ga light mod on top and bottom.  rio's 7.5 or 8's.  good luck guys


----------



## TroupTC (Aug 17, 2011)

Browning superposed pre war 20 gauge and will take my Remington 1100 20 gauge as back-up.


----------



## HUNTER475 (Aug 17, 2011)

Fox/savage bse - c  .410 sxs .....


----------



## letsemwalk (Aug 17, 2011)

BENNELLI BIMILLIONAIRE!!!!!!!!!!!   i wish

more like a remington 1100 automatic 12 gauge.


----------



## BuckBoy (Aug 17, 2011)

Single shot break action .410. No name but I think Sears.


----------



## sage954 (Aug 17, 2011)

Bolt action single shot .410 circa 1949 Sears special.   Last year it took me one shell short of a full box to limit out.  This year I am going to quit the "sky busting" and only take reasonable shots.  Hopefully I will have enough shells to hunt a second day.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 17, 2011)

just an old 1100


----------



## Oconeegsp (Aug 17, 2011)

Ted Williams 16 ga Auto


----------



## Eugene Stinson (Aug 17, 2011)

The one gun that can do it all. Remington 11/87 SP.
For dove: 1 1/8oz of 7 1/2 shot from a IC choke. My last 2 years have been a bust. I am so ready to wack some this year.


----------



## deepfryit (Aug 17, 2011)

browning "light twelve" a5 . 

it shoots wayyy better thatn me!


----------



## Robert28 (Aug 17, 2011)

Remington 870 Wingmaster Magnum 20 ga with 28" barrel with either I/C or modified choke(depends on how they're flying). I shoot Fiocchi 7 1/2's or 8's.


----------



## ehenry15 (Aug 17, 2011)

Beretta AL 391 Urika with a improved modified Comp-N-Choke and some 3 1/4 X 1 1/8 X 9 AA's- no better combination in my opinion


----------



## gsppurist (Aug 17, 2011)

Baikal O/U 12 gauge with 8 shot.  Occasionally throw my gun in their direction as a last resort when both shots miss, come closer with the slung shotgun.


----------



## mformica (Aug 17, 2011)

Beretta 686 Silver Pigeon with my 28" Browning BPS as my backup/muddy/rocky/rainy/waterfowling gun.

Both in 12 gauge


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Aug 17, 2011)

Benelli Montefeltro 20 Ga ... and a sack full of 1 oz #9


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 17, 2011)

If not sold by Season, I'll be shooting a Stephens 512 Gold Wing O/U .28 Guage.   I will be using  7 1/2 Remington Long Range Ammo-------- I will be shooting a Water Hole!!http://


----------



## NRA-NSTRCTR (Aug 18, 2011)

Buckboy, Sage 954- I have a Sears and Roebuck bolt action .410. that is wild, I haven't heard of anybody else having one. I would like to see pictures.


----------



## sage954 (Aug 18, 2011)

It is actually my Quail hunting buddy's gun. I have used it a good bit to hunt quail with, and it is a lot of fun on pen raised birds, but I have never used it for dove.  I thought the image of someone sky busting dove with a .410 the way some guys on a dove field do with 12 gauges would be funny.


----------



## NRA-NSTRCTR (Aug 18, 2011)

Thats awsome. Good Luck!!


----------



## brmurray (Aug 18, 2011)

Beretta 391 Teknys 12 ga with IC choke and Remington 1100 16 ga Mod Choke


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Aug 19, 2011)

Benelli M2 12ga. mod choke with Rio's


----------



## gregg (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm shooting a 12g Ultra Light, it kicked more than the others I used so I added a Limbsaver recoil pad which helped a LOT. My son shoots a Mossberg 12g 930, kid is unbelievable with that gun, I just laugh out in the field watching some of the shots he makes.


----------



## deadgame (Aug 19, 2011)

Stoeger uplander  12, 26", mod,full. Or a old exposed hammer .410 sxs, over decoys at the pond


----------



## tlong286 (Aug 19, 2011)

Browning Gold Hunter 12 ga. IC Trulock choke launching Fiocchi White Rhinos.


----------



## deepsouthtech (Aug 21, 2011)

Benelli ultralight


----------



## albrown100 (Aug 21, 2011)

I will be toting my meat gun Benelli M 1 w/  3  1/4     1   1/4   Rio shells , and I will have my trusty ole 11-87 waiting back up both with improved choke .


----------



## Totaloutdoorsman (Aug 23, 2011)

12 ga. Rem. 870 with Mod. chokes and 7.5 shot.  Knocks em dead at 40 yards and cycles every time.


----------



## chashlls150 (Aug 23, 2011)

11-87 sp


----------



## chp.cheatham (Aug 23, 2011)

Browning A5 "Light Twelve"


----------



## countryplayboy (Aug 27, 2011)

12ga. Benelli Cordoba 28" and Improved Cylinder never comes out. Shot 4600 dove in 3 days in Cordoda, Argentina and it never skipped a beat.


----------



## Stieet (Aug 28, 2011)

My Benelli synthetic stocked camo Super Black Eagle. Shooting Clay Cartridge Company shells - 1350FPS, 1 ounce, 7 1/2's. IC or Mod choke.


----------



## Browning88 (Aug 29, 2011)

Beretta ES 100


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 30, 2011)

charles daily 12ga mod choke


----------



## BlackandTan (Aug 31, 2011)

Remington 1100 12 ga. 26" Imp. High Brass #9s and for back up Reminton 1187 20 ga. 28" Mod. High Brass #9s


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Aug 31, 2011)

Stoeger 2000 with an IC choke!


----------



## sad_daddy1986 (Aug 31, 2011)

Browning gold 12 with I/C and Browning B-80 20 gauge... estates high velocity


----------



## moose266 (Aug 31, 2011)

Benelli M2, ready do knock 'em down!


----------



## Whiteeagle (Aug 31, 2011)

Old New York Arms sxs double with hand loaded paper shells--3-1-7.5 Goex ffg.


----------



## jimsport (Aug 31, 2011)

Old Parker Bros 12 ga. side by side and a Savage model 330 O/U 20 ga.
Usually shoot the Parker more...sweet gun!


----------



## fbjones (Aug 31, 2011)

Browning 12 ga pump...it's more fun.


----------



## CassGA (Aug 31, 2011)

Benelli M2 with IC choke


----------



## Buckerama (Sep 1, 2011)

Old Remigton 1148  auto 12 gauge that has been totally refinished with mod choke and 7 1/2 rios. Back up will be a franchi I 12 with IC and 7 1/2 rios. Remington is 40 years old and still shoots better than the Franchi.


----------



## steve f (Sep 1, 2011)

I have a Browning Citori Superlight O/U 12ga that I shoot pretty well.  I go with IC/M choke tubes.  I had a Pachmayr Decelerator pad put on and that gave me the opportunity for a slight adjustment to stock length to get it 'just right'.

For ammo I usually use the Winchester AA Heavy Target loads, 1 1/8 oz of #7 1/2 shot at 1200fps.   These seem to have plenty of power for dove with reasonable recoil.

While I use the Citori most of the time, my long range late season gun is a Benelli Montefeltro 12ga with a modified choke tube.  With the AA target loads it gives tight patterns out past 40 yards.


----------



## grizzlyblake (Sep 1, 2011)

If I somehow end up on a hunt I'll tote my only scattergun, an old Winchester 1300 20ga. I just don't like dealing with the 12ga recoil anymore.


----------



## Payton Everett (Sep 2, 2011)

Browning Citori with Remington Premier Nitros #8


----------



## GASeminole (Sep 2, 2011)

Browning (belgium) Sweet 16


----------

